# Best Erie Weather App for I-phone6



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Still can't believe I pulled the trigger. I just bought a certified I-phone6 and looking for advice on the best weather/ radar App for Erie and any other Apps geared towards fishing.Thanks, Stray Cat out of Wildwood.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

check out the app store for wind, radar, ect .. theres free and $$ , plenty you just decide on which one meet your needs. I wind, radar, ect...even the local tv channel apps.


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

FishWeather is pretty accurate, easy to use, and free


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Triton, Like that fishweather app.Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Wind Alert, Earthcam (for cleveland view) Weatherbug, Navionics,


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

iWindSurf


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

IWindSurf


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

iwindsurf for sure


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I use the go boating app. You click the cloud icon on the left of the cross hairs and brings a whole weather report based on your physical location or where the crosshairs are.


----------

